
Why concerns about Net Neutrality are overblown - pzone
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/04/opinion/net-neutrality-overblown-concerns.html
======
markbnj
> Even if they wanted to, service providers would have a hard time extorting
> money from huge companies like Google and Netflix, because each service
> provider needs Google and its billions of users a lot more than Google needs
> it.

Didn't Netflix agree under duress to pay Comcast for peering? If the strategy
was successful for Comcast in that instance why does the author feel it would
not be successful for other ISPs?

~~~
mtgx
It did. The author's "theory" has no basis in reality.

